# Is my dog overangulated?



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.thedogplace.org/ShowPlace/canine-structure_Gammill-125.asp

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

pr, your link didn't work for me.


----------

